# Fangbeschräkung für Wolfsbarsche beschlossen



## Weißtanne (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich setze das mal hier beim Branden rein
Die europäischen Fischerei und Agrarminister haben beschlossen dass die Sportfischer vom 1.Jan bis 30.Juni 2016 die Wolfsbarschangelei europaweit nur als C&R betreiben dürfen und für den Rest des Jahres nur 1 Wolfsbarsch von 42 cm pro Tag entnehmen .
Die Berufsfischer dürfen größtenteils weiter räubern wie sie lustig sind und somit die Wolfsbarschbestände weiter munter reduzieren.Ich verstehe dann den Sinn der Einschränkung für die Sportfischer mal gar nicht.Was sind unsere "Lobbyisten" Fischerei und Agrarminister doch für Schlappschwänze und Taschenaufhalter#q#q#q#q#q  Da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln

Nachzulesen wers übersetzen kann

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.n...smaatregelen-2016-eu-meet-met-twee-maten.html


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fangbeschräkung für Wolfsbarsche beschlossen*



Weißtanne schrieb:


> Die europäischen Fischerei und Agrarminister haben beschlossen dass die Sportfischer vom 1.Jan bis 30.Juni 2016 die Wolfsbarschangelei europaweit nur als C&R betreiben dürfen* und für den Rest des Jahres nur 1 Wolfsbarsch von 42 cm pro Tag entnehmen .
> *Die Berufsfischer dürfen größtenteils weiter räubern wie sie lustig sind und somit die Wolfsbarschbestände weiter munter reduzieren.Ich verstehe dann den Sinn der Einschränkung für die Sportfischer mal gar nicht.Was sind unsere "Lobbyisten" Fischerei und Agrarminister doch für Schlappschwänze und Taschenaufhalter#q#q#q#q#q Da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln
> 
> Nachzulesen wers übersetzen kann
> ...


 

 Aber wie zum Teufel fängt man im Laufe des Jahren einen exakt 42er Fisch? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fangbeschräkung für Wolfsbarsche beschlossen*

@ Weißtanne:

Das wurde nicht jetzt neu beschlossen, sondern verschärft.
Vorher warens 3 pro Tag/Angler als Baglimit.
Aber großes DANKE an Dich für die Info und Link (auch wenn mein holländisch nicht ausreicht)..


----------



## BlankyB (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fangbeschräkung für Wolfsbarsche beschlossen*

Europaweit als C & R ??? Ist doch zumindest in Deutschland verboten. Aus dem Holländisch werd ich leider nicht schlau....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fangbeschräkung für Wolfsbarsche beschlossen*

Erstens ist c+r nicht grundsätzlich verboten in Deutschland, zweitens wird das Thema c+r NUR im folgenden Thread diskutiert.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563


----------



## BlankyB (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fangbeschräkung für Wolfsbarsche beschlossen*

Hmmm verstehe ich nicht ganz (ich weiß nicht wie die Gesetze in Holland sind), würde dann aber heißen "Schonzeit vom 1.Jan bis 30.Juni und danach Fangbegrenzung von einem Fisch über 42 cm pro Tag?

Ich finde in der KüFo nur ein Mindestmaß von 36 cm und keine Schonzeit oder Fangbegrenzung.


----------



## volkerm (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fangbeschräkung für Wolfsbarsche beschlossen*

Das ist die Antwort auf das Begehren der Fischzüchter für diese Tiere. Die werden ewig schon wie Farmlachs gehalten. In Südeuropa ist/war es üblich, dass Sportangler das "zuviel" auf dem Fischmarkt verkauf(t)en. Mithin jetzt wohl illegal.


----------



## Weißtanne (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fangbeschräkung für Wolfsbarsche beschlossen*

Ich habe mich wohl etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt ,Das Mindestmaß für den Wolfsbarsch beträgt 42 cm und man darf nur noch einen Fisch pro Tag ab dem 1. Juli bis Jahresende  entnehmen . Diese Regelung soll in den europäischen Ländern gelten die am Atlantik oder Nordsee liegen.


----------



## BlankyB (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fangbeschräkung für Wolfsbarsche beschlossen*

Ach so, aber man wäre ja schon froh wenn man einen am Tag fängt oder? 
Ich hatte noch keinen.


----------



## glavoc (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fangbeschräkung für Wolfsbarsche beschlossen*

In Kroatien liegt die gesetzliche Mindestlänge bei 23 cm...und das Fanglimit bei insgesammt max. 5 kg/Tag! Mann o mann habt ihr mich erschreckt...
PS das mit den Aquakulturfarmen im Süden stimmt!


----------



## pink-fishing-girl (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fangbeschräkung für Wolfsbarsche beschlossen*

Seit dem Baubeginn von Riffgat I und Riffgrund sowie den ganzen Seekabel verlegungen ist am Borkumer Südstrand die Fangquote von Wolfsbarsch um 90% gesunken. 

Demnächst fangen die Niederländer auch noch an die Ems für das Kohlekraftwerk auszubuddeln. Den Aushub wollen die dann vor Borkum im Schutzgebiet "Borkum Riff" Verklappen. 

Dann ist ganz Essig mit Fisch und Granat.


----------



## foreveryoung (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Fangbeschräkung für Wolfsbarsche beschlossen*

Texel

Früher gab es in Holland Tage, da hast Du in der Brandung an einem Tag den ganzen Campingplatz versorgen können, wenn Du gewollt hättest. Wir haben trotzdem von uns aus immer nur 3-4 für die Familie mitgenommen. Mein größter war ca. 80 cm.

Irgendwann sah man dann Abends immer die kleinen schleppfischerboote die Küste raus zum offenen Meer fahren, immer am Strand entlang, mehrmals, bis tief in die Nacht rein. Das waren die Zeiten wo die Bestände an Plattfisch und Wolfsbarsch zurückgingen. Das Wiederansanden mit großen Tankschiffen tat das Übrige.

Ach Leute, dass macht einfach keinen Spaß mehr.


----------

